# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Lack of Taking Opportunity

## HJBee

Just on the way back from Chelsea Flower Show, not very much for a Beekeeper or really anything on the plight of the Bee, one wall of a General Green Garden stand and one Stand called Bees up Front that planted for Bees but had no literature promoting Beekeeping or any general notes of point. Shocking really for such a big event. Ayr show wins hands down in regards to Bees at least!

----------


## Jimbo

You can't beat the Royal Highland Show where you have a large SBA tent all about bees!

----------


## Neils

HJ, I thought Leeds University won a prize for it's bee friendly garden?

The only events I can think of are probably even more of trek than Chelsea but on a much smaller scale  :Smile:

----------


## HJBee

I will be trawling through the shows I recorded over the past few days to see if I missed one, but certainly did not see anything specific & as Jimbo says other events farther North cover this subject far better. With Associations represented. I did go to see the Gardens primarily and was not disappointed - The Laurent Perrier Garden was my winner!

----------

